# [Résolu][Wireless-tools] Impossible à installer...

## Legoboy

Bonjour,

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Gentoo et je recontre quelques problèmes.

J'utilise un ordinateur portable et j'aimerais pouvoir disposer du WiFi, seulement, l'installation via emerge de wireless-tools me pose quelques problèmes.

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking wireless_tools.29.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/wireless-tools-29/work
> 
>  #[32;01m*#[0m Applying wireless-tools-29-asneeded.patch ...
> ...

 

C'est grave docteur ?

J'ai beau essayer de trouver une solution par moi même, rien n'y fait !

Merci d'avance !Last edited by Legoboy on Sun Sep 13, 2009 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Bienvenue sur le forum !  :Smile: 

Le problème a été signalé hier et le bug #284682 a été ouvert sur bugzilla.

Si tu ne te sens pas (encore) à l'aise avec le bidouillage d'ebuilds, patiente quelques jours, histoire que la correction soit officiellement apportée  :Wink: 

----------

## Legoboy

Merci de l'accueil.

Bah ce n'est pas tant que je ne me sens pas à l'aise, c'est surtout que je ne l'ai jamais fais.

Cela étant dit, je suis ouvert aux nouvelles expériences...

Je ne suis pas sur Gentoo pour avoir une distribution « facile ».

Edit' : après avoir remis à jour l'arbre portage, c'est réglé.

----------

## ghoti

Content pour toi que ce soit déjà réglé !  :Smile: 

(Normalement, le (résolu) se met à la fin du titre  :Wink: )

----------

